# [Solucionado] Mi codigo / microcontrolador no funciona



## DJ T3 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hola gente.
Y ya que estás aquí, leelo hasta el final, te va a servir.

Muchas personas ingresan para que los ayuden a resolver un problema de programación o de cualquier índole referente a microcontroladores, ya sean de Microchip (PIC por ejemplo), Atmel (Atmega por ejemplo, mal conocido como Arduino), etc...

*La solución está aquí.*

Antes de generar un nuevo tema, o responder alguno, tendrás que leer los que ya existen.
Si, sé que es engorroso leerte mas de 30 mensajes, pero quizás la solución a tu problema ya esté resuelta, y antes de infrigir alguna norma, es mejor tomarse el tiempo para leer.

*La ayuda es ésta.*

A pesar que hay muchos post, quizás tu problema no esté comentado (ya sea porque es muy particular o porque supera tu entendimiento) o no lo puedas encontrar.

*Todo se resume a ésto.*

Si al fin no encuentras un post que hable de tu problema particular, entonces estás preparad@ para escribir, pero antes debes leerte todas las normas, algún tutorial para subir archivos, y cómo formatear tu código. Sigue leyendo, que hay enlace para todo.

*Al fin la solución.*

Una vez list@, SI O SI deberás seguir éstos pasos para crear o continuar un post;

1) Buscar un post que se adecúe a tu duda. En caso de no existir, crea uno siguiendo las normas.
(Mira *aquí*, *aquí*, *aquí* y *aquí*)

2) Evita títulos como "Ayuda", "Auxilio", etc... Sé descriptivo en el título, pero no exageres con el mismo, o sea NO escribas algo como; "Ayuda mi microcontrolador no funciona y estoy haciendo todo bien, que puede ser?", NO. Deberías ser descriptiv@, pero en pocas palabras, para explayarte está el cuerpo del post.

3) No escribas todo en MAYÚSCULAS, ésto equivale a elevar la voz. No te gustaría que alguien te grite, no?

4) Escribe de manera correcta. Ésto es un foro técnico, asi que cosas como "q" o "ke" en vez de "que", NO está permitido. Ésto incluye usar signos de puntuación, ya sea comas, punto seguido/aparte, como empezar un nuevo reglón con Mayúsculas.

5) En ésta sección se trata de microcontroladores, de los cuales hay que programar. Asi que DEBES subir el código *completo*, encerrado en una etiqueta para formatearlo (*mira aquí* cómo hacerlo). Aquí nadie va a robarte tu idea, así deberás incluir todo el código utilizado.

6) También no olvides subir el circuito que estás utilizando. Si es una simulación, sube tanto el archivo de simulación como una captura de pantalla del circuito. Recuerda que no todos tienen el programa de simulación. Ademas dinos con qué programa y versión se abre ese archivo (*mira aquí* para saber cómo subir un archivo).

7) No crees varios temas del mismo tópico, ya sea para intentar llamar la atención o porque el anterior no lo pudiste editar. Si necesitas que se reacomode el post a un nuevo sitio, presiona el botón de "denunciar" para que un moderador lo mueva, o si necesitas agregar mas información *útil*, continua en el mismo post. No está permitido iniciar 2 o mas temas del mismo tópico. Recuerda que no todos tienen el tiempo suficiente para responder/leer el post, o puede suceder que tiene visitas, pero al forista lo supera o no comprende el lenguaje de lo que se está tratando. No te desesperes.

8) No se realizan tareas para la escuela. Eso no quiere decir que no vas a recibir ayuda, pero sí la ayuda va a ser solamente orientativa, serías tú quien deba leer y estudiar para poder resolverlo sol@. Para eso estudias, no?

9) Recuerda dar el mayor detalle de tu inconveniente, ya que quien tiene todo en frente eres tú. Ésto incluye contar cómo inició el problema, en qué circunstancias, errores mostrados en el programa o programador, etc...
No escribas que simplemente no funciona, ya que no estarías diciendo nada.

10) Por último, recuerda siempre volver al post a contar el progreso, ya sea que hayas solucionado tu problema o surgieron unos nuevos. Ésto es así, porque en éste foro NO se cierran los temas, para que otros puedan localizar una solución a un problema similar o igual al tuyo (te gustaría a ti también que ya esté la solución a tu problema, no?). No dejes sin vida al post sin antes decir si pudiste solucionar o no, y cómo.


----------

